# Brake warning light wiring



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

I have a '66 with power drum brakes, but no warning light switch on the parking brake assembly. There's currently a bulb in the warning light socket under the speedometer that has a pink & a green wire leading to it. That bulb is not shown in the service manual that I have. I think that the pink must be the "hot" wire and the green must be the grounding wire. Could someone tell me the terminal point for the green wire? That's where I'll need to hook up the ground wire coming from the switch I plan to add at the parking brake assembly.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Not sure whats plugged into the Brake Warning Socket but it's not a correct socket for the warning light. 
The NOS light kits had black wiring and the aftermarkets are green. 
Once you have the correct switch you need to pick up one of the Socket/Harness' similar to or from Lectric Limited.
I've attached a better shot of the install page from a '65 kit but it will plug in the same on '66's.
You will also need a #257 FLASHER Bulb to make it function as factory.


----------



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

I wondered if mine was wired for the switch on the proportioning valve for a dual master cylinder available in '66.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Dual MC wasn't avail until '67


----------



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

Thanks for correcting the brake info I provided. 

I looked at the wiring schematic again and found that the pink&green combo bulb goes to the temp warning light. The car has the rally gauges, so I'm not sure why this light is there. I removed the socket from the cluster and grounded the green wire and the light came on as I expected, but it also pegged the temp gauge. My temp gauge has never read over 180 degrees, and actually goes down from there as the engine runs longer. I've tried the sending units from 5 suppliers including Lectric Limited. Three of them work as I just described, while the other 2 (LL & Wells) would never move the gauge at all. Now I'm wondering whether the bulb being wired into the system is causing the gauge to read improperly. Tomorrow I plan to warm up the engine and take out the bulb to see if that impacts the temp gauge reading.

Now back to the parking brake light. I found both the correct bulb socket and a straight pin type switch in my parts stash. I'll fabricate a bracket for the switch and install the warning light where it belongs. Thank you GTOJUNIOR for your help.


----------

